# 2018 Total Miles Vs. Rideshare Miles ?



## Bad Dog (Jan 25, 2017)

So my mileage log shows 34,996 miles total driving while doing rideshare, but Uber + Lyft statements combined show 16,212.

1. Does this sound reasonable?

2. What were your numbers?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bad Dog said:


> So my mileage log shows 34,996 miles total driving while doing rideshare, but Uber + Lyft statements combined show 16,212.
> 
> 1. Does this sound reasonable?
> 
> 2. What were your numbers?


Uber and Lyft are just showing you pax miles. You have 18,784 "dead miles". Dead miles are driving with no pax in your vehicle. If I may ask what was your net revenue (monies deposited to your bank) from Uber and Lyft?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That's why you keep your own mileage log. Your Uber and Lyft's statement miles are going to be significantly lower than your actual miles as they don't account for offline driving and dead miles.


----------



## hustle847 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have the exact opposite, My personal log has 7500 miles for the year but Uber shows I have 9802 online miles. Do i use my personal log since I have the record of all ODO readings or take the bigger miles from Uber?


----------



## Bad Dog (Jan 25, 2017)

I made $9529 combined


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Bad Dog said:


> So my mileage log shows 34,996 miles total driving while doing rideshare, but Uber + Lyft statements combined show 16,212.
> 
> 1. Does this sound reasonable?
> 
> 2. What were your numbers?


Sounds like your doing a good job for yourself logging off and NOT being a ant. Possibly may not want to spend as much time chasing surge if that's the case. Disclosure - I am not a tax advisor lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

So you made $9500
Uber/Lyft says you drove 16,000 miles online.
You want to claim 35,000 miles.
I see an audit in your future.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bad Dog said:


> I made $9529 combined


Just using your online miles brings your business income down to $829
Using your log brings your income negative -$10174
If the miles on your log are ordinary and necessary you're entitled to take them. Anyone claiming a loss on their schedule c should be aware that a verification of their expenses could be coming from the IRS. If you have accurate records and the expenses are ordinary and necessary, no problem.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Your wrong if you look at your statement Uber also has miles online not just with a pax


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Your wrong if you look at your statement Uber also has miles online not just with a pax


What Uber statement should I be looking at to see *ALL* Uber miles? Is there a way to see, or a way to request from Uber, my total miles for both pax and not pax miles? Or to put it another way, is there a way to see total miles driven while on the app?

I image Uber doesn't want to share total miles driven information as it would lead to too much public discussion about how many "dead" miles an Uber drivers accumulate. Not only bad publicity for how Uber treats its drivers but the Tree Huggers would have a field day saying that Uber contributes XYZ million miles a year with empty Uber drivers on the road.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I know it's definitely on your year-end statement I never really looked on the weekly ones


----------

